
Fuchsia Programming Language Policy - ngaut
https://fuchsia.googlesource.com/fuchsia/+/refs/heads/master/docs/project/policy/programming_languages.md#Go
======
adrianmonk
Already a big discussion about that here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22409838](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22409838)

------
benburwell
As a Go programmer, it doesn't really seem that notable or surprising to me
that Go isn't considered the best language to use for implementing an
operating system.

------
dmitriid
Decisions are entirely arbitrary and can be basically described as: "we only
use languages that we know and that management wants to promote".

Case in point: Dart is approved for use throughout. Go and Rust are
unapproved.

~~~
abarth
"Rust is approved for use throughout the Fuchsia Platform Source Tree"

~~~
dmitriid
Ah, true. Somehow I glossed over that

